# Summer Bay - Who's going to the HOA meeting?



## Art4th (May 1, 2008)

My wife & I will be there. Anyone else?

Art


----------



## janapur (May 1, 2008)

My husband and I will be there. 

Jana (and Dan)


----------



## roadtriper (May 1, 2008)

*Me Too.*

I'll be there as well.  Bob


----------



## Fern Modena (May 1, 2008)

I'm no longer an owner, but if you try to have some sort of a meal get together and let me know, I'll try to get down there...

Fern


----------



## brucecz (May 3, 2008)

When is the meetings?

Bruce


----------



## Art4th (May 3, 2008)

Saturday, June 21st at 10:00 am.



brucecz said:


> When is the meetings?
> 
> Bruce


----------



## brucecz (May 3, 2008)

Thank you for the reply.

Bruce


----------



## Chula Slim (May 8, 2008)

*HOA Meeting*

My Wife and I plan to attend


----------



## roadtriper (May 9, 2008)

Ok, so far that gives us an "Un-official head count of 8-10 tuggers going to be at the Annual owners meeting.   who's up for a meet and greet? or a meet and eat?  or a ?     Friday afternoon/evening?      RT


----------



## Mimi (May 9, 2008)

Are any of you interested in a LV Monorail Pass?  We have 6 trips left on a Ten Ride Pass that is due to expire in August. Just email me your address and I will mail it to you. :whoopie:


----------



## janapur (May 9, 2008)

Mimi,

I'm sorry that we won't be able to meet you in person. 

Has anyone heard from Sandy? I haven't seen her posts lately.

Jana


----------



## Mimi (May 9, 2008)

The monorail pass is being sent to you Jana.


----------



## roadtriper (May 10, 2008)

janapur said:


> Mimi,
> 
> I'm sorry that we won't be able to meet you in person.
> 
> ...



I had contact with Sandy recently, she will not be able to attend this years meeting    RT


----------



## Art4th (May 11, 2008)

roadtriper said:


> Ok, so far that gives us an "Un-official head count of 8-10 tuggers going to be at the Annual owners meeting.   who's up for a meet and greet? or a meet and eat?  or a ?     Friday afternoon/evening?      RT



OK...since no one else is running with this, how about 4pm Friday the 20th at Margaritaville?

Art


----------



## janapur (May 11, 2008)

Art4th said:


> OK...since no one else is running with this, how about 4pm Friday the 20th at Margaritaville?
> 
> Art



I have no idea where that is, but we'll be there. I didn't even know that Vegas had a Margaritaville, cool.

Do you think we should post an invite for any owners on timesharforums?


----------



## roadtriper (May 11, 2008)

Art4th said:


> OK...since no one else is running with this, how about 4pm Friday the 20th at Margaritaville?
> 
> Art



Art,  I like the way you think!     I'm there!  RT


----------



## Art4th (May 11, 2008)

janapur said:


> I have no idea where that is, but we'll be there. I didn't even know that Vegas had a Margaritaville, cool.



Margaritaville is right on the Strip at the Flamingo.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 11, 2008)

Maybe next year.  I don't drink much, and I can't imagine that I'd be able to meet and talk to people in a place like Margaritaville.  JMHO, of course.  Enjoy yourselves!

Fern



Art4th said:


> OK...since no one else is running with this, how about 4pm Friday the 20th at Margaritaville?
> 
> Art


----------



## janapur (May 11, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> Maybe next year.  I don't drink much, and I can't imagine that I'd be able to meet and talk to people in a place like Margaritaville.  JMHO, of course.  Enjoy yourselves!
> 
> Fern



I consider you to be an expert in the area. It would sadden me to miss and opportunity to meet you in person. Is there a place you would recommend? Perhaps we could meet before, say over lunch and continue for entertainment purposes for those that are interested at Margarittaville.

Jana


----------



## Fern Modena (May 11, 2008)

If anybody would like to do a late lunch, say at Harrah's coffee shop (still a fave after all these years) or Toby Keith's (huge portions and a good bar) or a buffet, maybe 1:00 PM or 1:30 PM you could walk from Summer Bay and then go to Margaritaville later.  

If that works for somebody, let me know.  I think we'd have more time to talk that way.

Fern


----------



## Art4th (May 12, 2008)

Fern Modena said:


> If anybody would like to do a late lunch, say at Harrah's coffee shop (still a fave after all these years) or Toby Keith's (huge portions and a good bar) or a buffet, maybe 1:00 PM or 1:30 PM you could walk from Summer Bay and then go to Margaritaville later.
> 
> If that works for somebody, let me know.  I think we'd have more time to talk that way.
> 
> Fern



Anything works for me. I just wanted to throw a suggestion out there to get the ball rolling. I like the idea of Toby Keith's.


----------



## roadtriper (May 12, 2008)

Art4th said:


> Anything works for me. I just wanted to throw a suggestion out there to get the ball rolling. I like the idea of Toby Keith's.



I'm good with anything!    RT


----------



## roadtriper (May 15, 2008)

*Questions???*

Those of us who are going to be at the HOA meeting will surely report back here as to what we got for information at the meeting. *are there some specific questions that we can assemble here and maybe get definitive answers to, while at the meeting?  * we may even submit a small list of questions to the board ahead of time to see if they can adress them at the meeting and save some Q&A time?     a couple of things that have come up recently.   1.  Shuttle Service,  there have been statements about it being expanded etc. Airport drop-off?   2. Monorail Access do we still have access to the elevator at the Flamingo Station?    3   Dedicated Website?  if so, when?   4. ?            
RT


----------



## Fern Modena (May 15, 2008)

RT,
I'm not an owner, but how about asking about delinquent deedbacks?  The HOA had a program going on this in cooperation with the developer, and it put quite a few intervals back in paying mode.  Is it going to continue?  If not, what sort of mechanism is in place to take care of cleaning up the deeds from those who did not voluntarily transfer theirs?  How about those who totally ignored the whole thing, and their fees, too?

That's what *I* would want to know if I were an owner.

Fern


----------



## Mimi (May 16, 2008)

I will miss seeing all of you. We had dinner at Toby Keith's and enjoyed it when we were at SBR in April. Don't forget to inquire about "free" internet for *everyone*.


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 5, 2008)

*Get Together Friday June 20*

I'm bumping this back to the top!  we never totaly came up with the details for a get together. and the meeting is sneaking up on us!  I think we agreed on Toby Keith's which is in Harrah's.  but I dont think we nailed down a time?

So... we have Toby Keiths on June 20th at ???

I'm not sure how crowded it will be on a friday in june?     RT


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 5, 2008)

Were we talking lunch or dinner?  Are enough people going to be there to make lunch viable?  I'd prefer it, but I'm open to whatever...

Fern


----------



## Art4th (Jun 5, 2008)

How about Friday, June 20th at 1:00 pm at Toby Keith's?


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 6, 2008)

That should work for me!   1:00Pm


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 6, 2008)

1 PM would be fine for me.  

Its on the second floor of the casino near the garage entrance.  If you are entering the back of the casino (near valet), the easiest way is to cross over to the garage instead, go up to the second floor, then walk back into the casino and you'll be there.  That's also the _cheapest_ way, since you don't pass any slot machines.


----------



## janapur (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll be there, but _not-so-DH_ has dropped out of the Vegas trip. He's not a big fan of the heat and it got up to 113 last year. Is that right or am I imagining that?

Andrea at SB told me yesterday that they will start placing guests at DC in July. We missed it by a month!

Jana


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 7, 2008)

I suppose its possible that it would be that hot.  But how much time does he plan to spend outside anyway?  I know...I remember going to the HOA meetings before we moved here, and it would be 96º at midnight.  The coolest time here is actually about 6 AM.

Its been cool so far this year.  Today's high was 93º and it is 82º right now.  But I live at almost 2,900 ft., so it is probably a few degrees hotter at the resort.

Make sure to bring sun glasses and wear them whenever you are outside.  Its been extremely windy this year, and we've had some freak wind storms.  One of my friends got dirt under her contacts and is still suffering the consequences three weeks later (she wasn't using sun glasses over her eyes for protection).

Fern



janapur said:


> I'll be there, but _not-so-DH_ has dropped out of the Vegas trip. He's not a big fan of the heat and it got up to 113 last year. Is that right or am I imagining that?
> Jana


----------



## brucecz (Jun 7, 2008)

janapur said:


> I'll be there, but _not-so-DH_ has dropped out of the Vegas trip. He's not a big fan of the heat and it got up to 113 last year. Is that right or am I imagining that?
> 
> Andrea at SB told me yesterday that they will start placing guests at DC in July. We missed it by a month!
> 
> Jana



That sounds good as we have a 2 bedroom reserved for October 24!!!

Bruce


----------



## roadtriper (Jun 7, 2008)

janapur said:


> I'll be there, but _not-so-DH_ has dropped out of the Vegas trip. He's not a big fan of the heat and it got up to 113 last year. Is that right or am I imagining that?
> Jana



It was quite warm last year,  "But It's a DRY Heat!"     what about the Munchkins? they coming with you, or staying home with Dad? RT


----------



## Sandy (Jun 14, 2008)

janapur said:


> Mimi,
> 
> I'm sorry that we won't be able to meet you in person.
> 
> ...



Hi Jana!!

Thanks for asking about me. I have been preoccupied with a move to a new school for the next academic year. I am sorry not to attend this year's meeting.  Take good notes and find out whether the MFs will likely increase, and HOW MUCH, given the raise in taxes from the new location.  This is the question I asked last year, and all I recall was the reply that the new tax assesement will definitely raise our MFs.

Thanks and have fun. Sorry to miss it. 
sandy


----------

